# Picture Frame Router Profiles



## Old Frontier (Nov 22, 2010)

I am looking for some Picture Frame Router Profiles. the profile with the router bits to make the profile.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Old Frontier said:


> I am looking for some Picture Frame Router Profiles. the profile with the router bits to make the profile.


Hi Doug - Welcome to the forum
Well, here's a set of picture frame/mirror bits:
Picture Framing - 5-Piece Picture Frame And Mirror Bit Sets

I will say that you really need not tie so much money up in bits though. I've made some decent looking frames with an ogee, roundover and straight bit. A matter of combining profiles of the bits you have on hand. I don't do an awful lot of frames though, and mostly to please myself so I have been reluctant to spend a lot of money on specialty bits, I think the only one I bought specifically for frames was a triple bead from MLCS. Ooops, I did buy a keyhole bit to hang the things...
JMHO, Once again, welcome aboard


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Doug

The bit you want to get is the one below, use it on all the stock b/4 you put on the profile in place , after that it's wide open you can use molding bits or just about anything you have in your router tool box..i.e core bits,V type bits,molding bits,strait bits, etc. just about anything that will cut the wood...the safe way to use the rabbet bit, use wider stock and than rip it to size that way you will two parts for the frame(s) or more.

They say to use 1" min. wide stock but it can be 1/2" once you rip it down for the light look of picture frames..


Picture Frame Rabbet Bits

MLCS picture frame and cornice router bits


========



Old Frontier said:


> I am looking for some Picture Frame Router Profiles. the profile with the router bits to make the profile.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Doug,

Welcome to the forum


----------

